# NorCal MECA lagging



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Publically announcing this, NorCal MECA is still alive and kicking. I expected this to be a BIG year at my "normal job" and purposedly did not schedule shows for the end of June and thru July. I fully expect to be able to break free and have the NorCal MECA scene up and going with shows again end of next month. Hang in there guys, its just as important to you as it is to me....but the J O B pays the bills. 

Look for the next show the 3rd-4th week of July.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

sweet ill be there.


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

I hear _horns_......


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

SWEET!

More time to tune!


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

rimshot said:


> sweet ill be there.


Nice to hear from you rimshot! Had a great time chatting with you in Modesto. Look forward to seeing you out there!
Nice break in the shows...maybe time for an upgrade?
gf


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

I had a blast learning from you guys and I appreciated being able to hang around and continue to nag  I will try my best to get something up and running for this next meet so I can get even more advice from you pro's.


----------

